# Deedback option available for Scottsdale Villa Mirage- Scottsdale, AZ



## cdmunr (Mar 9, 2015)

I was just able to confirm that the deedback that I started in early January of this year was successfully completed when I found the recorded deed in the Maricopa County Recorder documents search.

After whining pretty loudly for a few years, I called this year to ask about deeding the timeshare back and the representative told me that this property WAS accepting deedbacks for timeshares that were owned free and clear. I requested one via LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com and had to essentially write a hardship letter about why I could no longer afford it. I received a confirmation email that the message had been received either the same day or next day. 

About 4 days later, I was informed via email that my request had been approved and that they would be sending me the paperwork to start the deedback shortly. We had the paperwork in about a week, we notarized it and sent it back to DRI within about 10 days of receiving the approval. Then I was able to verify that it had been recorded.

Our dues needed to be current, so it really sucked to have just paid for the entire year and started this process a few days after that. They were NOT willing to refund any portion of it, so I'd say it cost me nearly $900 or the cost of my maintenance fees for 2015. That being said, we are no longer the owners of any timeshare, which IMO, is priceless!!

Hope this helps others who were feeling the pinch we had been feeling for so many years. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Smudge (Mar 9, 2015)

cdmunr said:


> We are no longer the owners of any timeshare, which IMO, is priceless!!



Congratulations!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow!!! Now that is some great news........


----------



## Kozman (Oct 11, 2015)

cdmunr said:


> I was just able to confirm that the deedback that I started in early January of this year was successfully completed when I found the recorded deed in the Maricopa County Recorder documents search.
> 
> After whining pretty loudly for a few years, I called this year to ask about deeding the timeshare back and the representative told me that this property WAS accepting deedbacks for timeshares that were owned free and clear. I requested one via LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com and had to essentially write a hardship letter about why I could no longer afford it. I received a confirmation email that the message had been received either the same day or next day.
> 
> ...



I just got my deed back documents for my ownership in Williamsburg...Greensprings and Powhatan. When I heard about deedback possibilities I jumped on it. The fees I paid when I purchased had almost quadrupled which put a real pinch on the budget. What once seemed like a great deal suddenly became a boat anchor. This is especially true since RCI stated renting out deposits. Where I could rent out the unit for the maintenance fees or a bit more I could no longer compete with RCI and their Extra Vacations and Last Calls at well below the cost of the fees. If anyone is in this same boat I recommend they go for the deed back while they are still offering. Cost is $250 per deed. Good luck.


----------

